# Stupid Bush Quotes



## Diakonos (Jul 28, 2004)

It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's the impurities in 
our air and water that are doing it."
- Governor George W. Bush

"We have a firm commitment to NATO, we are a part of NATO. We have a firm commitment to Europe. We are a part of Europe."
- Governor George W. Bush

"A low voter turnout is an indication of fewer people going to the polls."
- Governor George W. Bush

"Rarely is the questioned asked: Is our children learning?" ???Florence, S.C., Jan. 11, 2000

"They misunderestimated me." ???Bentonville, Ark., Nov. 6, 2000

"I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully." ???Saginaw, Mich., Sept. 29, 2000

"There's an old saying in Tennessee ??? I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee ??? that says, fool me once, shame on ??? shame on you. 
Fool me ??? you can't get fooled again." ???Nashville, Tenn., Sept. 17, 2002

"Families is where our nation finds hope, where wings take dream." ???LaCrosse, Wis., Oct. 18, 2000

"The senator has got to understand if he's going to have ??? he can't have it both ways. He can't take the high horse and then claim the low road." ???George W. Bush, in Feb. 2000

"The woman who knew that I had dyslexia ??? I never interviewed her." ???George W. Bush, in Sept. 2000, denying a magazine article's claim that he suffers from dyslexia

"The most important job is not to be governor, or first lady in my case." ???George W. Bush, in Jan. 2000

"It was just inebriating what Midland was all about then." ???George W. Bush, reflecting in 1994 about growing up in Midland, Texas

"We cannot let terrorists and rogue nations hold this nation hostile or hold our allies hostile.'' ???George W. Bush, in Aug. 2000

"Will the highways on the Internet become more few?" ???George W. Bush, in Jan. 2000

"I've got a record, a record that is conservative and a record that is compassionated." ???George W. Bush, in March 2000

"I want to thank my friend, Sen. Bill Frist, for joining us today. ??? He married a Texas girl, I want you to know. (Laughter.) Karyn is with us. A West Texas girl, just like me."???Nashville, Tenn., May 27, 2004

"I'm honored to shake the hand of a brave Iraqi citizen who had his hand cut off by Saddam Hussein."???Washington, D.C., May 25, 2004 

"This has been tough weeks in that country."???Washington, D.C., April 13, 2004 (Thanks to David Huddleston.) 

"But the true strength of America is found in the hearts and souls of people like Travis, people who are willing to love their neighbor, just like they would like to love themselves." ???George W. Bush, Springfield, Mo., Feb. 9, 2004

"In my judgment, when the United States says there will be serious consequences, and if there isn't serious consequences, it creates adverse consequences." ???George W. Bush, Meet the Press, Feb. 8, 2004

"You're free. And freedom is beautiful. And, you know, it'll take time to restore chaos and order ??? order out of chaos. But we will." ???George W. Bush, Washington, D.C., April 13, 2003


----------



## Minotaur (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder if he even gradjeated sisth grade!?  He doesn't seem very edumacated.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 28, 2004)

You can post quotes, out of context, and make a Harvard linguist with an IQ 0f 400 look like an idiot. This is an old tactic of the leftist rags to make Republican presidents look stupid. They did it with Reagan,Ford,Nixon,Bush sr. One of the main traits of the Liberal,Democrat elite is they think they are smarter then anyone else. They sit around over wine and cheese admireing their college degrees, and meanwhile, they dont know if their asses are punched or drilled.

                     Sorry but its true. The more college degrees you get the less common sense you end up with............take care...........Rich


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 28, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> You can post quotes, out of context, and make a Harvard linguist with an IQ 0f 400 look like an idiot. This is an old tactic of the leftist rags to make Republican presidents look stupid. They did it with Reagan,Ford,Nixon,Bush sr. One of the main traits of the Liberal,Democrat elite is they think they are smarter then anyone else. They sit around over wine and cheese admireing their college degrees, and meanwhile, they dont know if their asses are punched or drilled.
> 
> Sorry but its true. The more college degrees you get the less common sense you end up with............take care...........Rich


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

^^context has no bearing on grammar mistakes. This thread focuses not on the meaning of these quotes, just look at how the dude phrases a sentence. You folks can continue to be delusional but its no secret that Bush is not a good public speaker. Its all the stupid liberal democrats fault that Bush looks like a fool huh, yeah, whatever helps you sleep at night. Our president is a moron and that is evident in the manner he addresses the nation in his speaches. He talks to the public like we are stupid, which in turn makes him appear stupid. Issues are a little more complicated than simply being a battle of good versus evil don't you think?


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 28, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ^^context has no bearing on grammar mistakes. This thread focuses not on the meaning of these quotes, just look at how the dude phrases a sentence. You folks can continue to be delusional but its no secret that Bush is not a good public speaker. Its all the stupid liberal democrats fault that Bush looks like a fool huh, yeah, whatever helps you sleep at night. Our president is a moron and that is evident in the manner he addresses the nation in his speeches. He talks to the public like we are stupid, which in turn makes him appear stupid. Issues are a little more complicated than simply being a battle of good versus evil don't you think?




                    Gr81 you are what? 23 yo? You havnt lived enough life to have such strong opinions on stuff you know nothing about. In answer to your question NO! these things aren't more complicated. We've had enough fucking lawyer's complicating this, disseminating that, pondering great legal questions. American action/reaction to threat were virtually paralyzed by Bill & Bulls cadre of shysters and their obsession with politics,political correctness, world reaction, and public opinion. I got news for you kid. The world don't give a shit about us!

                  I don't give a damn what Bush says. I care about what he does! Its all very simple really, it IS a battle between good and evil. We are in a war to the death between the US and Radical Islam. How complicated is that? On issues of abortion you either support murdering a baby in the womb or you dont. You need some Harvard genius to give you a complicated opinion on whether its actually a human being being killed or not? On crime we catch criminals and we should lock them up, and if its a crime of violence for as long as we can. What do you need an expert to dissect that for you?

              Personally I admire Bush's simplicity and directness. That Kerry really scares me man. Hes like Klinton-ll, tho he cant lie and cheat as good as Bubba can. Either one? I could carve a better man out of a banana.........................take care........Rich


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

> Gr81 you are what? 23 yo? You havnt lived enough life to have such strong opinions on stuff you know nothing about.



oh is that so, well then tell me what age it is that I will be allowed to have strong opinions then, and I will report back at that time. I am so god damm sick of republican hipocrits judging everything before I have even said it. You cannot debate with me what I said about your response can you. I said nothing about Kerry or Clinton, we were talking about Bush and his lack of grammar. thats all. And judging my views based on my age makes you a fool. that has no relevance at all to the topic at hand. I am done trying to have a civil debate with you


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 28, 2004)

Not picking on you Gr81, but you don't exactly phrase a sentence too well either.  It happens to everyone at times.  Doesn't matter what side of the political fence you sit on.

Glass houses, folks.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

first off, whats wrong with my sentence forming? and may I add that addressing the nation in a presidential speech and talking anonymously on a internet forum are not the same thing. Bush has speech writers and media directors that are supposed to make sure he doesn't sound like a moron and yet he still pulls it off. Have you ever read any type of actual paper I have written? no, you have no basis to judge my writing skills or grammar.


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 28, 2004)

Give or take a few quotations, the same list has circulated since 1999, with the statements attributed successively to Dan Quayle, G.W. Bush, Al Gore and now John Kerry.   (Source:  Urbanlegends).


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 28, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> first off, whats wrong with my sentence forming? and may I add that addressing the nation in a presidential speech and talking anonymously on a internet forum are not the same thing. Bush has speech writers and media directors that are supposed to make sure he doesn't sound like a moron and yet he still pulls it off. Have you ever read any type of actual paper I have written? no, you have no basis to judge my writing skills or grammar.



Just things I noticed in the following:



			
				gr81 said:
			
		

> oh is that so, well then tell me what age it is that I will be allowed to have strong opinions then, and I will report back at that time. I am so god damm sick of republican hipocrits judging everything before I have even said it. You cannot debate with me what I said about your response can you. I said nothing about Kerry or Clinton, we were talking about Bush and his lack of grammar. thats all. And judging my views based on my age makes you a fool. that has no relevance at all to the topic at hand. I am done trying to have a civil debate with you



Improper punctuation,  Run on sentences,  Incomplete sentences,  Mulitiple spelling errors, poor grammar choices, etc.

No basis?  I'm reading what you are writing, or at least, trying to.  

I just found it funny that you broke almost every rule of english while being critical  of someone for the same thing.  That's where the glass house comment comes in.

Peace.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2004)

If you change the age of gr81 to 44 does that also change the substance of his ability to form and express his opinions?  His base of life's experiences is not as broad, but that does not diminish his capacity!!  If the people at his age are the mostly to die in the ???War With Radical Islam??? (Iraq), then he has a voice in why he is being asked to die.  His taxes, the blood of his fellow Americans, and the resources of his country are being consumed.  Rich, Push the dude to flex his mental muscles ... don't yell 'em down cuz he is not politically aligned with you.  



   Debate the Mofo!!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

hey stickboy, maybe you didn't see this the first time so I will repeat myself. talking on an internet forum is not a place to judge ones ability to form coherent sentences. do you not agree?



> and may I add that addressing the nation in a presidential speech and talking anonymously on a internet forum are not the same thing.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

> If you change the age of gr81 to 44 does that also change the substance of his ability to form and express his opinions? His base of life's experiences is not as broad, but that does not diminish his capacity!! If the people at his age are the mostly to die in the ???War With Radical Islam??? (Iraq), then he has a voice in why he is being asked to die. His taxes, the blood of his fellow Americans, and the resources of his country are being consumed. Rich, Push the dude to flex his mental muscles ... don't yell 'em down cuz he is not politically aligned with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Debate the Mofo!!



thank you very much Bone my man. its nice to see someone post who is not completely delusional and can be objective in order to debate an issue. These cats aren't even hearing me, they think they know what I am saying before I have said it. I am so god damm sicc of partisanship it makes me want to fuccin throw up!! I don't even knwo why I agree with them ever, its completely pointless as always. It no wonder this country is going down the tube.

BTW I absolutely love the SUN-TSU quote in the sig bro! very nice


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2004)

All I will say is that he graduated from Yale.

I don't think any of you haters did that.

Give it a rest.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> All I will say is that he graduated from Yale.
> 
> I don't think any of you haters did that.
> 
> Give it a rest.


Oh, let's not forget a Harvard MBA.

But Harvard, that not like a real school or nothing. Anyone can do that.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 29, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> If you change the age of gr81 to 44 does that also change the substance of his ability to form and express his opinions?  His base of life's experiences is not as broad, but that does not diminish his capacity!!  If the people at his age are the mostly to die in the ???War With Radical Islam??? (Iraq), then he has a voice in why he is being asked to die.  His taxes, the blood of his fellow Americans, and the resources of his country are being consumed.  Rich, Push the dude to flex his mental muscles ... don't yell 'em down cuz he is not politically aligned with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Debate the Mofo!!



                                 Oh? Well please allow me to retort! First off he has every right to express his opinions. If hes smart, and I doubt he is, he will listen more to his elders and maybe learn something. And dont even compare him,or yourself, to the young people we have fighting this war as sailors,marines,soldiers, and airmen. They are heros in my book and none of you have earned the right to be called that. "People his age" ahahahahaha, thats a good one. This generation has less young people willing to serve in wartime then any other. If there was a draft Canada would be crushed by the flood of spoiled young American pussies ,running across the border,  crying for their mommies. "Ma Maaaaa........Mommie.........Maaaaaaaaaa"

                          To compare yourself to an American fighting man/woman is an honor you have to earn yourself. You cant claim it just cause "people my age are dieing in Iraq",or, because "my brother is in the service",or, "because I pay taxes". I don't see anyone asking gr81 to die, and I don't see him volunteering to fight or to serve. Nice try dude!

                       Anyone can post little quotations from the President and try to make him look stupid. Swine Moore basically did that, pieced together a bunch of video clips and made a movie about as factual as "The Wizard of Oz". But if you do you just might run into a guy like me that really knows what hes talking about, and you will be called on it.

                     So have at it. You have that right...........take care...........Rich


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 29, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey stickboy, maybe you didn't see this the first time so I will repeat myself. talking on an internet forum is not a place to judge ones ability to form coherent sentences. do you not agree?



Oh, I'm sorry.  You asked me what was wrong with your sentence structure.

Like I said, I wasn't picking on you.  I just found it funny that you were being hypocritical while picking on Bush.  (Again, the glass houses comment)

It's all cool man.


----------



## TheWolf (Jul 29, 2004)

I'll try to lighten the mood of this thread.

Here is some fair and balanced satire

http://www.jibjab.com/


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2004)

I would expect someone of his pedigree and job title to be a Harvard grad or the equivalent.  Wonder what his GPA was in the subjects that required actual brains?  And no ??? poli-sci and business-math do not count.   Let???s not forget who and what his dad was at the time.  A degree in *history* ??? lol ??? from Yale?


     BTW, I???m a republocrat (That means I???m a republican with democrat tendencies) and voted for him as Governor (he did fine) of my state and then President (he blew it).


 I feel that anyone who can steal an election the way Bush did (http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0876793.html) should have the stones to get some good things done ??? one way or another.  Bush just chose the wrong things to do.  Does an MBA from Harvard make that acceptable?  Nahhh.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2004)

Wolf I have not laughed that hard in a long time.  



			
				TheWolf said:
			
		

> I'll try to lighten the mood of this thread.
> 
> Here is some fair and balanced satire
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/


----------



## TheWolf (Jul 29, 2004)

I love showing people that one, I laugh everytime.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2004)

LOL ??? Rich. You kill me (you probably would if you could). You form an opinion of a person with no basis of fact or history on the person. You place a label on that person from the opinions you fabricate. After you???re through, you then slam the poor fellow as though your construction of the dude???s integrity is valid.

 If you are his ???Elder??? and he should listen to you (how old are you Rich?), then what would you have him do different? Be a blind little party ticket voter? Close down his brain and do what Rich thinks is best? From what you have said then he should not be allowed to vote as he is not qualified, he should live at home and mow his daddy???s grass every Saturday morning (after his paper route is through) till the age of what do ya think Rich 30? 35 maybe? Before he votes he needs to risk his life on a foreign soil and drag a few draft dodgers back from Canada (because the American youth are toooooo pussified to fight) and then listen to the philosophies of Archie Bunker on 8-track-tape so he can have the facts straight. After this base of life???s experiences he can then submit his thoughts to you for your pre-approval before he speaks.

    After all ???????????? you have given him that right ...........take care...........BoneCrusher


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 29, 2004)

This is an open forumn. Politics is a wide open subject. if you want to run with the wolves then you should be prepared to get a bite taken out of your ass. Funny aint it how "the left" feels they can say what they want, take whatever positions they want, and everyone else is to hang their heads meekly and go with the pogram. When they run into someone from "the right", especially someone who really knows what they are talking about, they get defensive and whiney. Ive yet to meet someone here from the left who can debate me with facts.

                        Ive seen a lot of the posts here and boy a lot of you young guys got some serious growing up to do. I mean your in your 20's for christsake. I will assume your old enough to realize I dont know you and you dont know me. This is a computer screen so dont go taking things so personaly. I certainly dont! The owners of this site are patriotic enough to leave a loose rein in this open forumn. Truly the 1'st amendment is what makes America what it is. Without it we would be just another 3'rd world shithole.

                            Dont take it so serious. And dont ever think you can assume any of the honor of our magnificent soldiers,sailors,marines,and airmen just by being in their age group. It takes a little more then that...........take care............Rich


----------



## kbm8795 (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm laughing too hard to respond. . ..dammit.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 29, 2004)

I love to see folks staying true to their political fratern... I mean parties.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 29, 2004)

you are such a pompous ass its unbelievable. who the hell are you that your opinion is so much more valid than anyone elses, that is anyone elses that disagrees with you. I tried replying with maturity so we could debate an issue and gain something from it, but you are just too arrogant to accept any opinion besides your own. no matter how smart you think you are (which by the way you obviously are not from your defense of Bush) it is vital that a person is able to open their minds to new ideas and thoughts for it is the smartest man that is the quickest to admit that he has much to learn. keeping an open mind and debating issues is how we as a human race are able to grow. You say respect my elders, thats just ridiculous. respect is EARNED, not given automatically, no matter who you are. I know plenty of older folks that are pieces of shit while there are plenty of younger people that I respect much more. It is a case by case basis and you certainly have not earned it pal, so I leave you with that and have a shitty day you jackass.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 29, 2004)

Its good your laughing KBM. You never said much that made any sense here, never was able to counter anything I said. You have a wondering undisciplined mind and laughter, I guess, is better then nothing. GR I dont care if you respect me. Frankly I think you are a child. I dont know what else to say.

                               I do think Bush has done a good job as President. Most of you who are against him would be so no matter what actions, or lack of, he took as president. Lets call a spade a spade here. Yaknow maybe someone here could tell me how Bush "stole the election"? We have been a Republic with an electoral college for how many years? Voting cards that havnt been punched have never been accepted. Any idiot that cant punch a hole in one shouldnt have their vote counted anyway.

                      Typical Liberals.......Waaaaa,Waaaaa,Waaaaa If we lose anything then we want the rules changed. Or rewrite the Constitution! I'd like to see Kerry release his 'nam medical records so we can all see the serious scratches he rode back to the world after a whole 4 months in country. And then only to calls his comrades in arms a bunch of "drug crazed baby killers".

                    Yaknow Kerry voted to attack Iraq. You do remember that right?.............take care kiddies...............Rich


----------



## gr81 (Jul 29, 2004)

wow you are delusional, everyone else here is wrong and you are right.. ok man. think what you like but you are living in a fantasy world. the fact of the matter is that KBM is one of the most educated and articulative cats on this board and I have the upmost respect for him, b/c no matter what his opinion is, he gives it without being condesending or arrogant.



> Typical Liberals.......Waaaaa,Waaaaa,Waaaaa



 Thats one of the stupidest things you could possibly say. labeling someone leads to assumptions, disregarding what they say before they say it, and its one of the biggest problems with having party lines. What if I was to say, well it doesn't matter what you think b/c you are a republican so therefore I know your views. that would be discrediting your opiniosn before I have even heard them and it is foolish, no matter what party you claim. I don't even know why I keep trying to respond in a civil manner. i could give less of a fucc about John kerry either, its not like b/c I hate Bush I have to side with Kerry, I think both candidates are morons. It is apparent that a good man can't be elected president in this days age, so we are left to chose from the lesser of who cares. Thinks what you want and assume what you will, we can all see what a great guy you are..lol


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ...labeling someone leads to assumptions, disregarding what they say before they say it, and its one of the biggest problems with having party lines.


Kinda like labling GWB a dumb ass?


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 29, 2004)

It always amazes me how people react.

For example, GR81 thinks he can say whatever he wants and not have anyone call him on it.  When Rich does, the GR81 thinks that Rich thinks his point of view is the only valid one.

Rich brought up a good point earlier.

Unfortunately, GR81, you are EXACTLY demonstrating his point.  You call him arrogant because he doesn't believe in what you do.  You want to say your peace, but deny his.  You say he labels things, but you do the same.  What's the difference?

Typical liberal, if you ask me.  You FEEL things about topics, compared to conservatives who THINK things about topics.

Just my opinion here, but I believe most liberals hate Bush blindly.  Why?  Because he won and they wanted Gore to win.  Bush could have put a million dollars in your pocket and you would still bitch about it.


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 29, 2004)

All of the DUBYA lover's need to come up for some fresh air and
get off of his cock.....

All of the liberals need to lighten up, everyone makes mistakes in some
aspect of their life.

DUBYA is President, not PERFECT, so he'll make mistakes from time to time...
I initially thought this thread was a lighter look as DUBYA's comments, meant as satire only, not to start all of this right vs left debate.  I don't like DUBYA either BUT I wouldn't expect him to be perfect in everything that he does.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 29, 2004)

you are all delusional, thats all I have to say. stickboy you are writing a fascinating version of history my friend. I am not denying him anything, he can't even debate an issue with me without attackin me and jumping all over the place. He hasn't even responded to my initial comments, which btw were completely civil. its not a question of opinion, Bush is a horrible public speaker, end of story. Theres no question about it, even republicans know that! btw I have never seen so many god damm republicans in one place in my life like here on IM, and its absolutely ridiculous the way you treat the people that don't believe in the things in the manner which you do. step outside the box fellas. I tell you what thou I am never going to talk politics with anyone on this site again I swear to god. I am sure that will make all you happy. rich, you know nothing about me yet continue to make assumptions and call me a child, ha ha,.. you need to take a look in the mirror or go back and read some of your comments b/c they are pretty childish in their own right. but hey since you are such an outstanding patriot and a Bush supporter to the fullest, why don't you go over then and fight this war yourself? In fact while you are there, do me a favor go get your fuccin head blown off will you please b/c then maybe that will hault your  incessant blather. I am done with you


----------



## kbm8795 (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh for chrissakes, Rich. . .either you work somewhere as a standup comic or you've spent a lifetime memorizing someone else's cliches to the point where you can't do much more than spew out a pre-recorded tape....

You usually run away from threads when peple engage you in ideas - you aren't exactly into critical thinking beyond your own spoonfed opinions. But let me just say this, buddy....it's always hard for me to believe any man who advocates coercion of his citizenry and glorifies the armed forces while advocating dismantling the Constitution they defended is any kind of patriot...at least not of THIS country. You just always sing the same song with the same words - you are the poor victim, the country is going to hell because of everyone else but you, and we can only be saved by living in constant fear and forming goosestepping lines for the Prez's review. 

It's always the same tantrum:   1).  Everyone is scum unless they've been shot at
                                                 in a foreign war - or...a national police action.

                                            2).  Americans have no right to disagree with anyone 
                                                 who has chosen your career path. You are part of
                                                 a superior race.

                                            3).  All of our social problems can be solved if we just


----------



## kbm8795 (Jul 29, 2004)

oops. . .3)  All of our social problems can be solved if we just force every child to go to church, refuse divorces to people who shouldn't have been married in the first place, and purged the media of every image except the prototype television programs from the 1950's in which married people slept in separate beds. 

            4)  Treat anyone who airs a different opinion as an enemy, and employ as many swear words and bullying phrases as possible in order to shout them into silence.
If that doesn't solve the problem, openly talk about how they should be killed or destroyed. 

            5) When there isn't any reasoning left, hide behind God and pretend that you are representing the christian faith. 

       I can't help but laugh at you, Rich - you've earned it. Of course, if we just did everything the right wing said, we'd all be safe and happily fearful, just like the people in all of those other dictatorships we keep going over to offer freedom. Why, we'll force people to stay married, and then we'll cover up rapes, adultery and wifebeating cuz the proper role for women is that they are treasured "property," and property keeps its mouth shut (read some American cultural history from about 100 years ago).As we dress the children up and send them off to church every Sunday, we'll just ignore the fact that adult men are the largest percentage of non-churchgoers in this country. Or that historically, in order to try to persuade more men to attend church, many religions cosmetically altered the image of Jesus to make him appear more masculine for them.

As we revoke all of our First Amendment freedoms, we'll require every child to learn how to box at the age of six, become expert marksmen at the age of seven, and draft them into national service at 18 - when we run out of one enemy, we'll make another one, and another one, and another one until we'll be making human sacrifices out of members of our own families for stepping on a crack while walking down a sidewalk. 

I just wish they'd get your ass up to the Republican Convention as a keynote speaker next month - that would certainly guarantee a win for the Democrats come November.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 30, 2004)

"We could use a man like Herbert Hoooover again"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2004)

1)Those quotes do not even compare to grammatical errors.  They show a complete disregard for the English Language.

2)Those quotes show you exactly how that idiot got through Harvard and Yale, his father paid for the degree or he was somehow not held to the same crtieria as the rest of the students.  It blows my mind that a HIGH SCHOOL graduate would make those errors.

3)How anyone could believe this guy could win a debate is beyond me.  If the debates were not scripted I guarantee he would get his ass kicked.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2004)

You guys confuse being a smooth talker with being intelligent.

Many, many of the things he says that people make fun of, I could very easily see myself doing. I am just not good at public speaking. In 1999 I had to testify before a Congressional Subcommittee. When I received the transcript, I could not believe the misused words attributed to me. Thank God they let you edit those things before they go publc. 

No dumb asses have his education resume.

However, there are plenty of uneducated people calling him a dumb ass and that I find very comical.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> "We could use a man like Herbert Hoooover again"


"Gee our old LaSalle ran great!"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> No dumb asses have his education resume.




I can think of one who has the exact same resume.   

Honestly, public speaking IS very hard.  Unfortunately for Bush, alot of these quotes have not come from public speaking engagements, they have come from one on one interviews with the press.

I think it is obvious his degree was paid for.  You can't really blame him for it, ANYBODY would do the exact same thing given the opportunity.  I don't necessarily think one should run for president, but pretty much all politicians are the same anyway, nothing you can do about it.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 30, 2004)

So he's dyslexic so am I, but I can still string three sentences together without flipping them backwards and upside down.


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's the record for most of these quotes.  If you guys search the internet, you'll find pretty much the same thing.  If you think Bush is an idiot, fine.  Just not fair to give him credit for quotes that he didn't actually say.

"If we don't succeed, we run the risk of failure." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"Republicans understand the importance of bondage between a mother and child." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"The vast majority of our imports come from outside the country." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Accurate. It's close to the real quote, spoken in Beaverton, Oregon on 9/25/00: "more and more of our imports come from overseas.". Oddly, it is quite similar to Keppel Enderbery's notable quip that "traditionally, most of Australia's imports come from overseas." 

"Welcome to Mrs. Bush, and my fellow astronauts." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"Mars is essentially in the same orbit...Mars is somewhat the same distance from the Sun, which is very important. We have seen pictures where there are canals, we believe, and water. If there is water, that means there is oxygen. If oxygen, that means we can breathe." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 8/11/94 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"The Holocaust was an obscene period in our nation's history. I mean in this century's history. But we all lived in this century. I didn't live in this century." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 9/15/95 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"I believe we are on an irreversible trend toward more freedom and democracy - but that could change." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 5/22/98 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"One word sums up probably the responsibility of any Governor, and that one word is 'to be prepared'." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 12/6/93 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"Verbosity leads to unclear, inarticulate things." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 11/30/96 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"I have made good judgments in the past. I have made good judgments in the future." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"The future will be better tomorrow." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"We're going to have the best educated American people in the world." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 9/21/97 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"People that are really very weird can get into sensitive positions and have a tremendous impact on history." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"I stand by all the misstatements that I've made." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 8/17/93 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"We have a firm commitment to NATO, we are a part of NATO. We have a firm commitment to Europe. We are a part of Europe." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"I am not part of the problem. I am a Republican" 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"A low voter turnout is an indication of fewer people going to the polls." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"When I have been asked who caused the riots and the killing in LA, my answer has been direct & simple: Who is to blame for the riots? The rioters are to blame. Who is to blame for the killings? The killers are to blame." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"Illegitimacy is something we should talk about in terms of not having it." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 5/20/96 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"We are ready for any unforeseen event that may or may not occur." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 9/22/97 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"For NASA, space is still a high priority." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 9/5/93 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"Quite frankly, teachers are the only profession that teach our children." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr., 9/18/95 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"We're all capable of mistakes, but I do not care to enlighten you on the mistakes we may or may not have made." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's the impurities in our air and water that are doing it." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle 

"[It's] time for the human race to enter the solar system." 
Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr. 
Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Here's the record for most of these quotes. If you guys search the internet, you'll find pretty much the same thing. If you think Bush is an idiot, fine. Just not fair to give him credit for quotes that he didn't actually say.
> 
> "If we don't succeed, we run the risk of failure."
> Attributed to George W. Bush, Jr.
> Verdict: Spoken by Dan Quayle ....


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 30, 2004)

Pepper, on the "Liberal's generalizing republicans issue", you said that Bush is being demoralized because of us contributing his statements to his party or vice versa, and us calling him a idiot makes everything he does seem idiotic. I think he seems to do that for himself, and a few things come to mind; the war in Iraq; his constant mishaps in comments to the press and people; and many, many more that come to mind.

I, myself, used to be a Bush supporter. Then I got a book, a newspaper, and a TV.

Let me also say that I am 16 years of age. Sorry, my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Pepper, on the "Liberal's generalizing republicans issue", you said that Bush is being demoralized because of us contributing his statements to his party or vice versa, and us calling him a idiot makes everything he does seem idiotic. I think he seems to do that for himself, and a few things come to mind; the war in Iraq; his constant mishaps in comments to the press and people; and many, many more that come to mind.
> 
> I, myself, used to be a Bush supporter. Then I got a book, a newspaper, and a TV.
> 
> Let me also say that I am 16 years of age. Sorry, my opinion doesn't count.


You got the wrong guy, dude...i've never even read that thread.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 30, 2004)

No, not the thread, look earlier in the post (at the end of page one).


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 30, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Pepper, on the "Liberal's generalizing republicans issue", you said that Bush is being demoralized because of us contributing his statements to his party or vice versa, and us calling him a idiot makes everything he does seem idiotic. I think he seems to do that for himself, and a few things come to mind; the war in Iraq; his constant mishaps in comments to the press and people; and many, many more that come to mind.
> 
> I, myself, used to be a Bush supporter. Then I got a book, a newspaper, and a TV.
> 
> Let me also say that I am 16 years of age. Sorry, my opinion doesn't count.



What book?
Newspapers?  HA, yeah, there's an unbiased view.
TV?


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry I have to spell it out for you, but it was sarcasm. I'm saying I actually learned about him.


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 30, 2004)

No, you didn't.  If those were your sources, then you didn't see anything other that what the author of the things your read or saw wanted you to see.    

Sarcasm?  WTF is that?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 31, 2004)

SprotinStyle you hang in there and don't let these big smelly mesa morph types run you off. You express yourself as you want to, take it on the chin as you need to, and enjoy the moment. For a guy in his mid teens you have a good mind. Just don't let Rich piss ya off to much ... he broke gr81 off I think and gr81 is in his early 20's. Mental sparing will be good practice for when you run for congress. 
  Oh and BTW ... don't forget to


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jul 31, 2004)

*bUSH*



			
				Rich46yo said:
			
		

> You can post quotes, out of context, and make a Harvard linguist with an IQ 0f 400 look like an idiot. This is an old tactic of the leftist rags to make Republican presidents look stupid. They did it with Reagan,Ford,Nixon,Bush sr. One of the main traits of the Liberal,Democrat elite is they think they are smarter then anyone else. They sit around over wine and cheese admireing their college degrees, and meanwhile, they dont know if their asses are punched or drilled.
> 
> Sorry but its true. The more college degrees you get the less common sense you end up with............take care...........Rich



Get a fucking grip on it you brainwashed republican.  Christ, everything democrat is wrong, every thing republican is right.  Do you people even here yourselves?


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 31, 2004)

Ha, Thanks Bone! 

I agree my sources mostly are opinionated, but supported by fact. This isn't a Michael Moore Documentary I was watching/reading either, it is all around you just look. 

Of course a president is going to get called out for anything he does, but the public is really seeing his stupidity. With approval ratings dropping everyday, starting at a high of 90% and now down to 45-50%. Maybe if Mr. Bush could justify Iraq's Weapons of Mass Destruction and would give 100% of the profit from Iraqi Oil to the people of Iraq, we might see the ratings skyrocket, because maybe he is a good president - if you want a president that will start the next World War and severe ties with all of our nations allies.

I know this has to be the most used statement in America, but how can anyone stand by a president who ultimately kills soldiers for a useless cause; that's 1,035 coalition deaths, 913 were American.

Lastly on Bush's Economical Path - in which he says is "On a Rising Slope" - I would like to say: Give us Clinton. Atleast he could do that right. Bush proposed that in 2003 we would have a record-breaking deficit of 304 Billion dollars. Did it happen? Yes, He actually broke expectations! We had more like 459 Billion. Good job! Did he spend a hundred Billion rebuilding Iraq? Yes. Will it continue to cost money to fuel our hate of the Middle East? Yes. Not so good a job, now that deficit means nothing except will will have higher tax's from his "tax cuts" and still lowered public service for the unemployed and elderly.

I already know I can't sway you off of Bush's path, but don't hand me bullshit about him being a good president, because that is just plan wrong. Aligning with your party is ok, but if you can give me 3 reasons Bush is a good president - good ones - I will agree. I know you will!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jul 31, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> This is an open forumn. Politics is a wide open subject. if you want to run with the wolves then you should be prepared to get a bite taken out of your ass. Funny aint it how "the left" feels they can say what they want, take whatever positions they want, and everyone else is to hang their heads meekly and go with the pogram. When they run into someone from "the right", especially someone who really knows what they are talking about, they get defensive and whiney. Ive yet to meet someone here from the left who can debate me with facts.
> 
> Ive seen a lot of the posts here and boy a lot of you young guys got some serious growing up to do. I mean your in your 20's for christsake. I will assume your old enough to realize I dont know you and you dont know me. This is a computer screen so dont go taking things so personaly. I certainly dont! The owners of this site are patriotic enough to leave a loose rein in this open forumn. Truly the 1'st amendment is what makes America what it is. Without it we would be just another 3'rd world shithole.
> 
> Dont take it so serious. And dont ever think you can assume any of the honor of our magnificent soldiers,sailors,marines,and airmen just by being in their age group. It takes a little more then that...........take care............Rich




What, are you Jesus Christ or the Wizard from Oz?  Who do you think you are you self righteous prick who slams everyones opinion.  And by the way, you are not in the military either, so shut the fuck up about what it takes to be a soldier.  You are so smart, you know more than anyone, you quote facts.  I haven't heard you quote one fucking fact, only right wing Rush Limbaugh quoted bullshit.  God gave you two ears and only 1 mouth for a reason.  Figure it out


----------



## madden player (Jul 31, 2004)

I don't have a dumb Bush quote but this video clip is really funny:

http://www.jibjab.com/

...Arnold is even featured for a second...enjoy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 31, 2004)

Diakonos said:
			
		

> It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's the impurities in
> our air and water that are doing it."
> - Governor George W. Bush




I believe this one is directly attributable to Bush.  How can you not think the person that said this is an idiot?  There is nothing grammatically incorrect about it, it is just plain retarded.


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 31, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I believe this one is directly attributable to Bush.  How can you not think the person that said this is an idiot?  There is nothing grammatically incorrect about it, it is just plain retarded.



I believe DQ said that.


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 31, 2004)

It isn't pollution that's harming the environment.
It's the impurities in our air and water that are
doing it.
        - Vice President J. Danforth Quayle

If you search on that exact quote, you'll see DQ's name all over it.


----------



## roguexx2 (Jul 31, 2004)

well i agree that G. W. Bush isn't a very bright guy...


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 31, 2004)

lol, I put up outstanding points and no one debates me... figures


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 31, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Lastly on Bush's Economical Path - in which he says is "On a Rising Slope" - I would like to say: Give us Clinton. Atleast he could do that right. Bush proposed that in 2003 we would have a record-breaking deficit of 304 Billion dollars. Did it happen? Yes, He actually broke expectations! We had more like 459 Billion. Good job! Did he spend a hundred Billion rebuilding Iraq? Yes. Will it continue to cost money to fuel our hate of the Middle East? Yes. Not so good a job, now that deficit means nothing except will will have higher tax's from his "tax cuts" and still lowered public service for the unemployed and elderly.



Couple of points.  Since the recession started while Clinton was president, why do you say he could do that right?  I agree the economy was very good under the majority of Clinton's last term, but almost all economist now state that the recession was in progress before Bush ever took office (read that again).  In other words, GWB inherited the recession.  The economy is on the upswing, but moving in slow spurts.

The deficit is a combination of the War on Terror, Afghanistan, and Iraq.  War always brings such things around, however I don't think we should have just given money to Iraq, but loaned it.

Are your taxes higher?  They shouldn't be.  Just how much are you making at 16?      As far as taxes rising, if Kerry wins.....count on it.


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 31, 2004)

Here's some more quotes.  This is cut from another slopes type site.  Have fun.    


Humorous John Kerry Quotes-Fiction!


*Summary of the eRumor * 

A list of embarrassing quotes from John Kerry or George W. Bush speeches and interviews. 

*The Truth*

These quotes have been attributed to a variety of political candidates but mostly to George W. Bush or John Kerry during the 2004 presidential election.
They are a part of the political email that gets circulated each year by people who attach the name of their least favorite politician to them.

Most of the quotes do have a source...former Vice President Dan Quayle who distinguished himself with some slips of the tongue and odd phrases here and there.

*None of them that we know of is from John Kerry or George W. Bush.*

A real example of the eRumor as it has appeared on the Internet: 


And You Thought Bush was Funny?

John F. Kerry speaks:

"The vast majority of our imports come from outside the country." - John

F. Kerry

"If we don't succeed, we run the risk of failure." - John F. Kerry

"One word sums up probably the responsibility of any Governor, and that
one word is 'to be prepared'." - John F. Kerry

"I have made good judgments in the past. I have made good judgments in
the future." - John F. Kerry

"The future will be better tomorrow." - John F. Kerry

"We're going to have the best educated American people in the world." -
John F. Kerry

"I stand by all the misstatements that I've made." - John F. Kerry

"We have a firm commitment to NATO, we are a part of NATO. We have a
firm commitment to Europe. We are a part of Europe." - John F. Kerry

"Public speaking is very easy." - John F. Kerry

"A low voter turnout is an indication of fewer people going to the
polls." - John F. Kerry

"We are ready for any unforeseen event that may or may not occur." -
John F. Kerry

"For NASA, space is still a high priority." - John F. Kerry

"Quite frankly, teachers are the only profession that teach our
children." - John F. Kerry

"It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's the impurities
in our air and water that are doing it." - John F. Kerry

"Its time for the human race to enter the solar system." - John F. Kerry


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

The more famous you are, the more stupid quotes of yours someone publishes.

Pretty soon we'll be publishing what our candidates said when they were 10 years old and taking a shit.

Get over it people.  A presidents quotes might seem funny, but they are neither indicative of intelligence or of ones ability to run the country.

On a different note however, there is a much better chance of a Presidents accent depicting what their political stance will be as regarding religion.  Not by too much of a % though, so dont shit yourselves


----------



## SportinStyle (Aug 1, 2004)

I know that if a democrat comes into office, tax's will skyrocket, but atleast we will be paying for something worth while (except for hobos who collect welfare and child support by having 9000 kids).


----------



## moon (Aug 1, 2004)

i saw some movie clips where Bush is delivering very funny speech (looks so real though faked). He might not be as bad or stupid as the media portrays him.


----------



## Stickboy (Aug 1, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> I know that if a democrat comes into office, tax's will skyrocket, but atleast we will be paying for something worth while (except for hobos who collect welfare and child support by having 9000 kids).




Worth while?  Like what?  More social programs?  Or do you mean we'll fund the military appropriately and get some of the soldiers off of welfare?

There are already multiple social programs that essentially do the same thing.  How many do we need?  Shouldn't ONE suffice?


----------



## i2i (Sep 19, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Gr81 you are what? 23 yo?


odd. gr81 = great 1, and not 2004 - 1981, don't u think?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 19, 2004)

what?


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  Must be that "new math", eh?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 19, 2004)

good, its not just me that didnt' understand what the hell he was saying?!

look stick, thats his 1 and only post too..


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2004)

A little check on your Bush stance ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2004)

PS ... fuck rich.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 19, 2004)

Political Humor
The George W. Bush Loyalty Quiz 

10 Questions to Test Your Allegiance to President Bush


Your score is 0 on a scale of 1 to 10. You hate Bush with a writhing passion. You think he is an idiot, a liar, and a warmonger who has been a miserable failure as president. Nothing would give you greater pleasure than seeing him run out of the White House, except maybe seeing him dragged away in handcuffs.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 19, 2004)

> PS ... fuck rich.



cheers to that Bone


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey gr8 ... we had the same Bush score tooo ... imagine that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2004)

Here is the Kerry version ...


----------



## gr81 (Sep 19, 2004)

> Your score is 7 on a scale of 1 to 10. John Kerry is your man. He may not be perfect in your eyes, but next to the smirking idiot who occupies the White House right now, he looks like Abraham Lincoln.



hey we got the same score on the Kerry version too.. ha ha, great minds think alike... or maybe we're just not brainwashed dellusional suckers living in a fantasy world eh!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2004)

I never liked Kerry ... I just hate GW Bush.  Kerry is a fool to not call out bush on all his failures in office too.  He is gonna stick us with Bush for another four more.  Then we get Hitlery Clinton for four after that.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 19, 2004)

its all about jesse Ventura in 2008 babbyyy!!!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 20, 2004)

> Your score is 1 on a scale of 1 to 10. You hate John Kerry with every fiber of your being. He is the embodiment of everything you despise in a politician: a weak, liberal, flip-flopping, elitist, condescending appeaser who threatens all that is good and decent in America. Worst of all, you think he looks French


Thats about right!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

What was your Bush score Pepper?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 20, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> What was your Bush score Pepper?


It was 10 out of 10. But I take serious issue with that. Many of the questions did not have the answer I wanted. Seemed to boxed into "he's great" or "he sucks." I don't beleive either of those. I put myselft at about 6.5, maybe 7


----------



## irontime (Sep 20, 2004)

Well I just read through this whole thing and Gr81...you gotta be 24 

Take care................IT  
sorry, I just get a kick out of how he does that after every thread, even the bashing ones. 

Go fuck yourself and take care


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

So there _is_ hope for you after all Pepper ...


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_This thread title is redundant. _


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 20, 2004)

Here's what I got on Bush:

Your score is 7 on a scale of 1 to 10. You are an enthusiastic supporter of President Bush, but you haven't drunk the Kool-Aid yet. You disagree with some of the decisions he has made, but on balance, you think he has been a strong president, and he has your vote.


Here's what I got on Kerry:

Your score is 0 on a scale of 1 to 10. You hate John Kerry with every fiber of your being. He is the embodiment of everything you despise in a politician: a weak, liberal, flip-flopping, elitist, condescending appeaser who threatens all that is good and decent in America. Worst of all, you think he looks French.

Seems about right.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> sorry, I just get a kick out of how he does that after every thread, even the bashing ones.
> 
> Go fuck yourself and take care



me?!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Are chu talking to me mang?!


 ...


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

yea thats what i meant to say maYn...jou fucc'n guy


----------



## irontime (Sep 23, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> me?!


Well sure, but in a friendly way 

I was just using an example of the bashing and take care thingy at the end, it's still funny


----------

